# spalted beech



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few peices of spalted beech ready to laminate with some american mahogany for making a market stick and a crook















not a lot happening here?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Been a little slow on here. The weather has finally started to moderate and lots of outdoor projects to catch up on. Gardens to prep, trees to trim, lawn to tend and on & on. I did manage a couple gnomes in the last month or so.

Looking forward to see your progress pics Cobalt.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, kinda slow. Out pruning shrubs yesterday, unfortunately having to deal w. health problems in the family. I'm still spending a few hours a day working on a couple of sticks that are almost finished. Was happy to see several people out and about w. hand made sticks, one quite nicely carved w. decorations.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking wood. It will make some nice looking projects. Looks like we will dry out for a few days. Just under 19 inch of rain here in the last 2 1/2 weeks. Still cleaning up from the last storm. The sun feel good. So far behind in the shop maybe next week!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's not some nice spalting on those beeches.

Sorry should proof read before I send... I meant to say nice spalting!


----------

